# Schwinn Head badge screws



## eddie bravo (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a '49 straight bar.  In the process of re assembly the head badge screws went missing.  I grabbed some wall plate switch light  screws and they fit!!!  A bit long, but they fit.  But I was under the impression that schwinn had special made screws,  so is it that at some point someone re drilled and added thread on the head tube?  Or??? Confused, but glad, since now I just have to grind these down to size.


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 24, 2013)

*Wall switch plate screws are too big*

Post a pic, either your holes where redrilled or you have some smaller, old style switch plate screws


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 26, 2013)

abe lugo said:


> Post a pic, either your holes where redrilled or you have some smaller, old style switch plate screws




Here a pic as requested!


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 26, 2013)

*The closest badge hole screw in the wild*

A cassette tape screw apparently is the correct size, i would not use them as they are phillips head, that hole on youe frame looks a bit bigger than usual but you fount something that works to good for you.


----------

